# LED Shimmer



## RobThorne (24 Mar 2014)

Hi all,

Recently I purchased a Grobeam 600 and I'm very happy with it.  However yesterday evening the girlfriend saw the shimmer on the water surface and commented how she prefered my old lighting as the shimmer does funny things to her eyes.  So being the good boyfriend (or whipped I'm not sure at this point....) I'm looking into how to solve this.

Currently I've done the following
1) add in a matt white back ground to 2 of the 4 sides of the tank
2) reduce the power output of the LEDs to 50%
3) add in the old lighting, 1 x 24W T4 blub - this has caused the most improvement so far.
4) raise the grobeams using the new rim mounting brackets - (this was already planned but has slightly helped)

My question is do any of you know of any LED light diffusing films, I could place on top of the glass that currently sits on top of the aquarium? Would swapping the glass for a frosted perspex help?

Rob


----------



## Lindy (24 Mar 2014)

Tell her not to look at the glass top/light?


----------



## NattyAntlers (24 Mar 2014)

I am not so keen on the shimmer I get reflected on the ceiling and I am not 100% sure but I don't think the fish liked too much through the water either.
I just reduced the surface agitation by turning the spray bar down a little, isn't that the cause of the effect?


----------



## James O (24 Mar 2014)

RobThorne said:


> Would swapping the glass for a frosted perspex help?



That should work. It will essentially work as a diffuser so rather than the light coming direct from the led bulbs, it will be spread by the Perspex.  Think direct sun vs. bright overcast day.

Also using Perspex on top is a good safety tip as you're always removing/replacing the top and are likly to break it at some point


----------



## kirk (24 Mar 2014)

Really I want the shimmer affect, they do shades at the 99p shop


----------



## GHNelson (24 Mar 2014)

Get a load or some of floating plants
hoggie


----------



## kirk (24 Mar 2014)

P


hogan53 said:


> Get a load or some of floating plants
> hoggie


Perfect job done


----------



## James O (24 Mar 2014)

kirk said:


> they do shades at the 99p shop


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Mr. Teapot (24 Mar 2014)

Hey, don't knock lampshades! I tell you, they're the next big thing in aquascaping.


----------



## kirk (24 Mar 2014)

I don't fancy putting one on my head though,especially the paper ones being half soaked.........I'll get my coat.


----------



## RobThorne (24 Mar 2014)

NattyAntlers said:


> I am not so keen on the shimmer I get reflected on the ceiling and I am not 100% sure but I don't think the fish liked too much through the water either.
> I just reduced the surface agitation by turning the spray bar down a little, isn't that the cause of the effect?



If anything I would have thought the shimmer is more natural to how light is on pools of water in the wild? I could be wrong.

From what I have seen yes it's due to surface agitation however I don't (yet) have a spray bar installed I've just got my standard Ehiem pipes. A film I could fit without her noticing however a spray bar may draw notice......unless I diy a clear one....which means buying tools 



hogan53 said:


> Get a load or some of floating plants
> hoggie



Another good idea thanks. I'll start hunting around for some low tech floating plants.



James O said:


> Also using Perspex on top is a good safety tip as you're always removing/replacing the top and are likly to break it at some point



Thanks for this confirmation of my idea, now time to hunt for something that's not too opaque. As well as floating plants!

Rob


----------



## kirk (24 Mar 2014)

Rob,,, your very first sentence said it all..... I have purchased a grow beam 600 and I'm very happy.    Just forgett about the however bit.  I've been told that the spread of the t5's are entering the room I've have put this down to them being lights.?  Since my sarcastic comments and doing nothing about it, natural light keeps hitting the tanks when I'm out as I leave the curtain / blinds to block it out but mysteriously when I come home the blinds are open and the one curtain I pull across to block the light.


----------

